

Show HN: Tabule, a social student planner - guptaneil
http://tabuleapp.com

======
BPm
The 2 "sign up" at the bottom of the page do nothing :\

~~~
guptaneil
Hmm which browser are you using? It should take you the sign up page.

~~~
BPm
Firefox 15 on Ubuntu

~~~
guptaneil
You're right, looks like Firefox 15 broke it. It was working fine in Firefox
14. Thanks for letting me know!

~~~
guptaneil
Fixed!

